
Free speech just received a chilling blow in Australia - mindfulhack
https://abc.net.au/news/2019-08-07/high-court-free-speech-public-service--banerji-decision/11377990
======
DanBC
Here is the APS Code of Conduct: [https://www.apsc.gov.au/code-
conduct](https://www.apsc.gov.au/code-conduct)

------
etrevino
> The court heard Ms Banerji tweeted approximately 9,000 times in 2012, from a
> private device and mostly outside of work hours.

It's the "mostly outside" part that sets off alarm bells for me. Admittedly
I'm not in AUS, but it seems like that would be reason enough for termination.

------
nickthemagicman
""The implication is that for any employee-employer relationship, if the
employee is critical of the employer's position on some politically relevant
social issue, they can be sacked.""

Being in America where you can get fired for anything or laid off with zero
notice, this doesn't seem too unusual.

Maybe I'm missing something.

~~~
CogitoCogito
> Being in America where you can get fired for anything

This is false. There are many circumstances when firing is illegal.

~~~
tomatotomato37
Being a state level issue, it does tend to be all over the place. I think in
California though political opinion is a protected class in the context of
employment.

~~~
kube-system
Employment law is a mixed state and federal issue. There are some very
significant federal employment protections, such as the Civil Rights Act.

